# . .
()        ,   ,  "       ,        . ".    100%,      .         .         . ,               15-  ()     . 
-    ?   ?  ,   -   ""   -            ?
    -        ?

----------


## .

> ,               15-  ()     .


  15-,   . 
   .    https://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=616065

----------

?     15-.

----------


## Nyctea

.

----------

, .   ,   21-  (. )  ?

----------

,  21-      .   27- .   .    .  -, ?

----------

- -   ?

----------


## .

- ,      ,

----------

.   ?      27-,         .
   -   ,   ,          21-?
      ,  "    -  ,     ?".    ,  . -   ?
           .      "   "?
   ,  .

----------


## ZZZhanna

> "   "?


     .  .




> .


  ,  ,      ,    . ,    .

----------

,   .       ,      .   15-         ..  ,  12 .  IT,  .     .        .     -?

----------


## ZZZhanna

> -?


     ,  .

----------


## Aquarelle

21 ,   11 .     .      3409.

----------

.       27-.

----------


## Aquarelle

> .       27-.


,    .   .

----------


## .

21   22.11. .   17.10.,    12.11.

----------


## Sher

* .*,        ... .           ...      . 
    -   ,   ,  /...    " "   "   ,  99% ,    .."

----------


## shoka

,        ,    ,   ,     -      .   ?    ?  ,         ?

----------


## ZZZhanna

>

----------


## shoka

> 


      !
   ,        14001.      ?

   -   (  )    -       ?

----------


## ZZZhanna

> 14001.


,  .  ,     .

----------


## shoka

-         ,             - ,            ?
         (13001 -      )  14001  ?    ,           14001.

 ?     14001    ,      13001    ?

----------


## shoka

-    15  ,    ?

----------


## ZZZhanna

,    .      .

----------


## shoka

> ,    .      .


      ,            15-  ,   ,     ?

----------


## shoka

> .


   ,

----------


## .

.

----------


## shoka

> .


     -

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ,            15-  ,   ,     ?


   ,   . . 

,       15   ,      (  ),             .        .      ))

----------


## shoka

> ,   . . 
> 
> ,       15   ,      (  ),             .        .      ))


 ,         .   :     .         .,   .           ,     .       . ..

    -       14001    . 13001 -       ...

----------


## .

*ZZZhanna*,         ,      .   .    ,

----------


## shoka

> *ZZZhanna*,         ,      .   .    ,


         -   76?

----------


## ZZZhanna

> .   .


    " "    , ,  .                ,   ,    -    . ,   ,         -  ,    .. ,   15-    ,   .
 , .
         ,     (,    ).


PS:   ,    ))
  -    , ,         .

----------


## shoka

-    15  .    14001    13001  .   ,     14001        ,   13001.

!    14001,    (  )       . 
     .     (  -   ), ,  , ,      -       .    ,  .   ,       - -  14001 -     ?!

     .  ,       ,   ,   15    .

----------


## shoka

,   . ,      -    14001    ,      ,   14001         .
 !!

    .

 ,      15,      ,    15.            ?

----------

